# I need help in los angeles



## bethk1002 (Jan 25, 2009)

Does anyone know of a reactionary dog class in 
Los angeles? I'm already working with a licensed
Behaviourist, and that's helping, but I think I could
Be doing more. 
Any suggestions would be appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

Check with Robert at blackbelt dog training. He works with Shelter dogs with various behavior problems to help them get adopted. Our rescue (Coastal) has worked with him to place a couple dogs.

You can also check with Robin at Westside German Shepherd Rescue . I am sure she would have a recommendation or two for you.


----------



## bethk1002 (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks! i actually adopted 2 dogs from her...i don't know why asking her never occured to me. duh.


----------

